# They're still around



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Man it's been dead in here lately. These are from a few weeks ago. 1 was 6 min into our second set of the night, the other is from 7 seconds into our 3rd. Post em up guys!


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

Nice- after dark action?


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yes. I don't typically hunt before dark anymore.


----------



## Filthyoter (Sep 18, 2014)

I have my sites on bucks currently but last night after getting skunked and climbing down I was surrounded by howling. Multiple groups in different areas of the property. Might take a break from deer this weekend and try my luck on them. What sounds been working for you guys? I was thinking starting with lone female howls followed by pup distress


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Took those 2 with that same game plan


----------

